# Laser/lighter



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok so i got bored one day and put a light near the tank to see if any of my fish would run away all did except one. My betta followed it like crazy. So today my dad shined a laser pointer into the sand bed and my betta took off after it we played with him for like an hour. He is one tired betta. Does any oen else do this or just mine.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh man, I do that with my fish all the time. When I worked at petc0, my coworker and I did that for a good 40 minutes in all the tanks. Barbs and tetras went nuts after it. My krib goes crazy over it haha. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Kool I might get a video of him doing it. Man I was hoping i was the only one  lol


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Laser pointer to a fishes eye can be detrimental to its health, I wouldn't run the risk.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Do you mean right on it. Cause it is at the bottom of the tank the light is very dim as well


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

My africans love it...lol

I took it to work one time, and we had some really big(2 foot+) iradescant sharks, and when the laser hit them, no matter where, they would panic and twitch....does anyone know why they would do this? The little ones(3-4+ inches) didn't do this, nor did any other fish. I thought it might have been because they were scaleless, but when the little ones didn't do it, that idea went down the drain. any ideas?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

My blood parrot thinks it's the next best thing to attacking me. lol 
Of course you don't shine it in there eyes, just move it around the tank and let them chase it. I think some fish see it as food, others see it as a threat.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

It's possible the sharks skin are photo sensitive, that or some wierd low level em field being produced next to thier skin from interaction with laser light skin and water. Honestly I don't know. But those are my two shots in the dark.


----------

